
Driving a Responsible Digital Ecosystem in These Polarized Times - anigbrowl
https://www.unileverusa.com/news/news-and-features/2020/driving-a-responsible-digital-ecosystem-during-these-polarized-times.html
======
SheinhardtWigCo
CNBC has more details: [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/26/unilever-pauses-
facebook-and...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/26/unilever-pauses-facebook-and-
twitter-advertising-for-rest-of-2020-due-to-polarized-atmosphere-in-us.html)

> In a recent memo to advertisers obtained by CNBC, Facebook’s VP of global
> marketing solutions, Carolyn Everson, said “boycotting in general is not the
> way for us to make progress together.”

Well, yeah, that’s the point.

> “I also really hope by now you know that we do not make policy changes tied
> to revenue pressure,” she said in the memo. “We set our policies based on
> principles rather than business interests.”

What an absurd statement. This is like Google saying “Privacy is at the heart
of everything we do.” It comes off as disingenuous, desperate and
embarrassing.

~~~
freehunter
Facebook is saying that loss of revenue will not cause them to change their
business. How many other businesses run that way? Where else is Facebook
getting the money to operate without revenue? How long can Facebook operate
without revenue?

That’s such a weird statement. What are they actually saying with that
comment?

------
paulgb
tl;dr:

> through at least the end of the year, we will not run brand advertising in
> social media newsfeed platforms Facebook, Instagram and Twitter in the U.S.

------
throwawaygh
e:nvm

~~~
anigbrowl
_It 's all just cover for a financially necessary contraction in ad spend,
which will inevitably lead to a contraction in revenues and profits._

FTA: _We will maintain our total planned media investment in the U.S. by
shifting to other media._

I understand the many legitimate reasons for using a throwaway HN account, but
your opinion is built on a misrepresentation of fact. It's hard to understand
how you could have missed this, which was included as a separate paragraph
within a short and clearly written statement.

